# Pool Filter/Silica/Black Sandblasting Sands



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

My question is, do any of these sands help with balancing the pH and/or the trace elements as good as the sands marketed for cichlids such as Caribsea Eco-Complete?

If they do the same job Id love to spend a fraction and get them but if they don't Id rather spend the $20+ a bag on the Eco-Complete rather than always trying to replinish the elements in the water.

Also I'd like to keep in mind Ill be adding a few large holey rock pieces and some crushed coral/shell to the aquarium as well.

Thanks!
Randall


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> My question is, do any of these sands help with balancing the pH and/or the trace elements as good as the sands marketed for cichlids such as Caribsea Eco-Complete?


No. BTW, Pool filter sand _is_ 20# Silica sand (read grit for # sign) just go to Home Depot $10 for 100lbs.

What are the water parameters out of your tap/well? pH and hardness - you may not need the buffering.

I just did a quick google search on the North Texas water pH - looks like the treated water in the report I saw HERE was 7.6 and hard, I would definitely test - but I have a feeling you are golden.

Honestly, if the tap water is above 7.2-7.4 you really won't need anything unless you go with wild fish - most everything you can get is tank raised in water that is not lake 'ideal'.

What specific fish are you wanting to keep?

I use silica sand in 3 of my tanks and 3M Black Color quartz on the fourth. You can get a diatom bloom for a couple of months from silica sand but after that I find it fabulous. Either of them needs to be cleaned fanatically before you put it in the tank. Saving 3 hours of cleaning would be the only reason I personally would go the move expensive route - then again my water isn't soft.

I do buffer my tanks some - add a tablespoon or teaspoon when doing a water change depending on the tank and I have 4 species of tangs breeding happily in my ~7.8pH water. Just as a data point for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry it had taken me so long to respond, I got busy 

But yes, the water parameters are about the same as you found, I tested at 7.5 pH. I don't know what my hardness is exactly but I know it's pretty danged hard, LOL....

I went to Home Depot and they don't carry the blasting sands and the pool filter sand was brown as well as Leslies Pool Supply. I'm wanting white


----------



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

"using this post to bypass the 5 posts required to post a link"


----------



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

"using this post to bypass the 5 posts required to post a link"


----------



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

"using this post to bypass the 5 posts required to post a link"


----------



## Raschael (May 8, 2009)

I wouldn't use sand blasting sand. It is called sandblasting sand for a reason, it is made to have sharp edges to get paint off. This is not good for fish that sift sand through their mouths and gills. It has been know to shred fish insides when ingested resulting in death.

If you want truly white sand you will either have to buy it at a LFS or just use pool filter sand. It isn't white, but is pretty light and not to mention cheap. None of these sands will buffer the water, and if you feel like you need to add something more, aquarium salt and epsom salt should be enough. Hope that helps! and good luck! :thumb:


----------



## RandallW20 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got to thinking about that today, so I went ahead and bought 2 bags of the Tahitian moon substrate and a bag of African cichlid substrate mix. I'll add it, and some crushed shell in with it. I'll probably need another bag of the mix or Tahitian moon to add to it, but I'm going to see what the mix looks like first and decide on what color it needs more of.

Thanks guys!
Randall


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There seems to be some confusion about PFS not being sharp. PFS needs to be sharp to work in filtration, and sharpness is part of the design criteria. PFS is in fact #20 screen sharp sand, whether it be silica or something else.


----------

